

Walk Me Alarm Clock – An iOS app that walks you up - cassim
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/walk-me-alarm-clock!-best/id975194627?mt=8

======
cassim
Hi All,

We are a two person team who have said goodbye to our 10 years of lucrative
corporate career and have decided to become Appreneurs. Walk Me Alarm Clock is
our initial effort towards the path of success.

We both started our journey of app development around six months back. We have
never worked in Objective-C although we both have ample experience when it
comes to programming in Open Source and Microsoft technologies. Mobile has
always been a fascination for us so as Swift programming language was
announced we decided that this is the time to opt for it as Apple is giving
another opportunity to be part of its ecosystem. Therefore, we burnt our boats
and are now fulltime iOS App developers working for our own.

\-- About the App

This app is for people who have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning
or have a habit of forgetting important things such as picking up kids from
school, getting to a doctor's appointment or even miss a date ;-)

The app is built with simple and easy to use features to help and not to
confuse with the process of setting up an alarm.

There is no snooze function. Notifications are fired every 30 seconds if the
app is in the background or phone is locked.

The tricky part is that every time the alarm rings, you will have to walk
different number of steps to turn it off.

The launching price is $0.99 and the main website of the app is
[http://www.walkmealarm.com](http://www.walkmealarm.com). There is a small
video on the website which explains the concept of the app. Do watch it to get
an idea about the app. It is also available here
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0xoCU598mw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0xoCU598mw).

Please let us know what do you guys think of this app and also we both are
looking for opinions and recommendations related to marketing of the app as we
both are not that proficient when it comes to marketing. Any help will be
highly appreciated.

